# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Adding LED's

## Suggy

I have a CTC 3D printer which I believe as a mighty board mb. There is a "RGB-LED 24v only" connection point on the mb which as nothing connected to it. F/w is sailfish v7.7.
If I connect some led's to the mb will they work?

----------


## daveangry

you need to connect them to the power supply as it is 24volts you will see some empty places on there both pos and neg  I suggest you fit a switch to turn them on or off when you don't need them on

----------


## curious aardvark

if you have a socket on the board then use that. 
Switch won't work this is for an led strip that changes colour depending on what the printer is doing. 
The mighty boards run on 24v - even the little cooling fans.

----------

